# Schubert Z4 M Coupe on the 'Ring



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

The second of the Z4 M Coupe race cars ran last weekend in the last endurance race of the VLN season. Schubert has been known to have a car and they were admittedly using the race as a "roll out" test session. They qualified third behind the Land (eventual winner) and Manthey Porsche's, but ahead of the Alzen Porsche. A wheel bearing problem took them out though I'm not sure how long they ran. Maybe some of the folks in Deutchland can help us with the details.

Last night I discovered a video of the car on YouTube. I've been enjoying it.






Here's a gallery of pictures from the Schubert website.

http://www.schubert-motors.de/vln/galerie/2006/vln_2810/index.html


----------

